# Interface



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I did a search--lots of threads, but nothing obvious.

I decided to day that my next guitar related purchase should be an interface to hook up to my computer--there have been many suggestions of software for the computer that I could download--including a new one today--so no problem there. 

But I would like suggestions for a good interface--I don't need top of the line, but I don't want crap either. 

Any help would be appreciated--as well, as any tips you care to share (including links to other threads here.)

Thanks.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

*M-Audio* Fast Track Pro. I also rarely plug guitars in directly, preferring instead the warmer tones (to my ears) from condenser mics, whether it's for acoustic instruments or electric amps. About the only thing I plug in directly is a USB mic (the inexpensive Apex 181).

For what it's worth.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

What's your budget? PC or Mac? Do you need Mic pres or are you just looking to record guitar direct?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> *M-Audio* Fast Track Pro. I also rarely plug guitars in directly, preferring instead the warmer tones (to my ears) from condenser mics, whether it's for acoustic instruments or electric amps. About the only thing I plug in directly is a USB mic (the inexpensive Apex 181).


Thanks for the suggestions--I would like to be able to have the choice to either go direct or use a mic. Part of that is that my classical & 12 string don't have pickups, and I would like to use them for some stuff. And I could experiment with both. Depending on cost I was thinking of starting with going direct & adding mics later. I also could borrow some mics as well, if I needed to. Also, since I'll most likely be doing most of the recording at night--I may need to go direct--at least at first.




iaresee said:


> What's your budget? PC or Mac? Do you need Mic pres or are you just looking to record guitar direct?


-Budget? Not sure--I'd be putting aside money for it, so how much I spend depends on how long I'm saving for. But I'd prefer to keep it under $300 if possible. But it all depends on what it does, what it comes with, etc. Like I said in the first post, it doesn't have to be top of the line, but I don't want crap either. I'm not planning on doing anything professionally, just to have fun with song ideas, and with friends.  Maybe record some songs as gifts for friends/family. SO easy to use would be good too.
-PC or Mac? Mac, for now, unless I get a new PC--and even then probably still a Mac.
-Mic/direct? See above.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a Tascam US122 that I love. The only thing I would trade it for would be the newer version of it.

As a side note I came across something kinda cool recently - a USB to XLR cable that even works with phantom powered mics.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

kat_ said:


> I have a Tascam US122 that I love. The only thing I would trade it for would be the newer version of it.
> 
> As a side note I came across something kinda cool recently - a USB to XLR cable that even works with phantom powered mics.


What brand is that cable? Where did you get it?

Thanks!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

kat_ said:


> I have a Tascam US122 that I love. The only thing I would trade it for would be the newer version of it.
> 
> As a side note I came across something kinda cool recently - a USB to XLR cable that even works with phantom powered mics.


I checked out the newer version online--looks cool.
There's another one to consider. Thanks.

And I too would like to know the brand of that cable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

zontar said:


> -Budget? Not sure--I'd be putting aside money for it, so how much I spend depends on how long I'm saving for. But I'd prefer to keep it under $300 if possible.


Okay, lots of nice choice in the $300 range. If you're going to be using a mic with the unit at least one passable, clean preamp is nice. Take a look at the Presonus AudioBox (Mac & PC via USB) or the FireBox (only Firewire, so more Mac-centric). Both can be had for ~$300 (especially used) and sound nice. Good clean pre's.



> But it all depends on what it does, what it comes with, etc. Like I said in the first post, it doesn't have to be top of the line, but I don't want crap either. I'm not planning on doing anything professionally, just to have fun with song ideas, and with friends. Maybe record some songs as gifts for friends/family. SO easy to use would be good too.
> -PC or Mac? Mac, for now, unless I get a new PC--and even then probably still a Mac.
> -Mic/direct? See above.
> Thanks for asking.


If you're Mac and you can save a little more I highly recommend checking out the Apogee Duet. It's a Mac-only interface, firewire, that sounds _stellar_. The pres on it are incredibly nice. And the A/D is pristine. The only thing it's missing is a MIDI port, which is handy for legacy MIDI gear connections, but probably isn't a deal breaker since most MIDI gear can be run off USB these days. The MoTU UltraLight is another good unit in the $400 range that does have MIDI and some nice away-from-the-computer features.

But yea: currently the Duet is my interface of choice. Its Mac integration is slick and it sounds stellar. I'm digging mine big time.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Mooh said:


> What brand is that cable? Where did you get it?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I don't have it yet. MXL makes it. We've ordered a bunch of them at work but they haven't come in yet.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Mooh said:


> What brand is that cable? Where did you get it?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



http://www.mxlmics.com/products/USB/MicMate_Classic/MicMate_Classic.html

I haven't seen or tried this yet...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

ronmac said:


> http://www.mxlmics.com/products/USB/MicMate_Classic/MicMate_Classic.html
> 
> I haven't seen or tried this yet...


Thanks. I'll check it out.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Not to hi-jack the thread, I was just wanting some advice for my own needs.

I am working on Mac, OS 10.5, running Garageband, and using Guitar Rig software for most of my bass and guitar tones (in an apartment so I have to be quiet).

In my case, I am on a very tight budget. I need something that has at a minimum, a 1/4" input and an XLR input for my vocal mic. Beyond that any features are a bonus lol.

I got by for the last couple of years with a Toneport UX1 I bought used. So I am used to working with the bare essentials. It fell off a shelf last week and got totaled though. So I need something new.

So basically, I am just looking for a good budget solution. And if anyone has any suggestions of a place to buy online please let me know.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

No problem asking related questions--I know very little about this area--only what I've gleaned online, so fire away. Hopefully someone answers your questions.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

doubtful i can be of real help, and youve probably seen me say all this before, but i tried a few things, and i ended up with a mackie 1202vlz mixer and delta 1010lt soundcard.
i have my mics available, i have guitar rig available, my pod and its software available, and all at literally a button push away.
im the type of guy wholl have an idea- then lose it fumbling with cables and switches and programs, so it needs to be easy- this setup is. 
at a moments notice i can record a mic on guitar, one on voice, one on footstomping board, one on the room.
or i can mic 4 amps. whatever- 4 mics.
or any combination of mics and either di, pod or both. so i can be playing electric bass, with the electric guitar all setup, just need to turn the volume knob when i pick it up.
or whatever, lots of freedom
i even have a midi keyboard, rarely used but always ready, just fire up a sampler and it works.
and if need be, i can add a few mics easily- just plug them in
now just need time to use it -:smile:
a setup like this neednt be expensive- i spent about $600 on mixer and soundcard, you could probably get similar results cheaper


----------

